# Online Phone Directory



## jyotiranjanpanda (May 27, 2005)

*Hi..
I want to know which Mobile Service Providers provides an online directory so that we can search for any mobile no or customer's name of particular mobile no.

Regards,
Jyotiranjan Panda*


----------



## expertno.1 (May 27, 2005)

u can use airtel


----------



## jyotiranjanpanda (May 27, 2005)

How Can I Use Airtel Yaar.
May I know the site name where airtel provides online directory.

Regards,




			
				expertno.1 said:
			
		

> u can use airtel


----------



## grinning_devil (May 27, 2005)

i dont think i have come across any such directory ... 

though therez an online directory for MTNL/Landline subscribers ...


----------



## mohit (May 27, 2005)

ya right i dont think there is any online directory of mobile subscribers as such ... reliance has a rim directory in r-world handsets which is quite useful but not alwaz accurate. trai had made it mandatory for mobile operators to publish directories of subscribers sometime bak but havent seen anything till now.


----------



## dinesh_singh (May 27, 2005)

reliance provide online diroctry....o dont thin that airtel has this facility


----------



## reign18 (Jun 17, 2009)

ya appropriate i dont anticipate there is any online agenda of adaptable subscribers as such ... assurance has a rim agenda in r-world handsets which is absolutely advantageous but not alwaz accurate. trai had fabricated it binding for adaptable operators to broadcast directories of subscribers ancient bak but havent apparent annihilation till now


_________________
define


----------



## Aspire (Jun 18, 2009)

jyotiranjanpanda said:


> *Hi..
> I want to know which Mobile Service Providers provides an online directory so that we can search for any mobile no or customer's name of particular mobile no.
> 
> Regards,
> Jyotiranjan Panda*



At least in India, Thats not Possible and I'm glad of it or all prank calls(to the Landlines of my friends without Caller IDs) would be traced back to me.


----------



## vsrini40 (Jun 18, 2009)

I don't think that any of the companies r having the mobile
directory. With the rapid growth of mobile phone users and 
 the availability of various companies offering the connection,
 no  such possibility is there now or the feasibility of such an
 excercise is being thought of by them. If I am not wrong, I think
 we are in the third place in the matter of mobile users in asian 
region. I am subject to correction.


----------



## Aspire (Jun 18, 2009)

US has more phones than India but you can look up each phone no. till the name and address of the owner.


----------



## WAR2100AD (Jun 22, 2009)

No such thing is available online or in hard copy coz it'll b easy for anyone to get anyone's mob no. n harass them(specially girls)


----------



## Aspire (Jun 26, 2009)

WAR2100AD said:


> No such thing is available online or in hard copy coz it'll b easy for anyone to get anyone's mob no. n harass them(specially girls)



That's Right.
And if a directory exists then it would include the numbers of all celebrities.


----------

